# MICHAEL KORS Modeling Pics **Reference Only** no comments/questions



## iluvmybags

Please post your modeling pics of your various MICHAEL KORS bags here.  Please include as much info as possible (and/or that you're comfortable with),  i.e., Style name and your height.

This thread is for reference only, no comments so that we can collect a "library" of pics for reference.  Please PM members you wish to ask a question to or make comments to.


----------



## iluvmybags

ROSLYN in Teal






_pic courtesy of Nascar Fan - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226.html#post16153957_


----------



## iluvmybags

ERIN Bag in Black









_pic courtesy of sandc - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/pics-of-my-michael-by-mk-erin-614132.html_


----------



## iluvmybags

the JENNINGS in Magenta













_pics courtesy of klb4556 - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/my-first-ever-michael-kors-reveal-609922.html_


----------



## sandc

The Hamilton medium satchel in Oasis


----------



## iluvmybags

ROSLYN in Parchment






_
Pic courtesy of nascar fan - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/hey-what-are-you-wearing-with-that-mk-612801.html#post16262861_


----------



## iluvmybags

_pic courtesy of crissy11 - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-6.html#post16660461_


----------



## iluvmybags

_pics courtesy of knasarae - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-6.html#post16661985_


----------



## crissy11




----------



## crissy11




----------



## crissy11




----------



## crissy11

This bag has a ton of room inside. Inside I have:

Coach Wallet (8 x 4")
Coach makeup bag (7 x 4")
Coach camera case (I use for small things)
MK Sunnies (now I know what what a clamshell is!)
iPhone
Small Tissue Pack
and you could squeeze another couple of things in there if you needed to.

CONCLUSION: go get that Graphite Hamilton!!


----------



## sandc

Black drawstring Astor


----------



## PrincessD

I've got 2 modeling pix of my mini hamilton tote =) I'm 5'3 in height. I use this mainly as a crossbody bag, probably will use it as a handbag for more formal dinners and parties =)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My  Michael Kors hamilton in Cement.  I have to get it in Graphite.


----------



## crissy11




----------



## iluvmybags

_pic courtesy of TejasMama: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-7.html#post16726580_


----------



## dazlinpearl

My small 2010 Michael Kors Collection. I know I will add more over time.  

It all started this summer when I bought both of these purses for the fall. 
I'm 5'3 and I also took a picture of my tote inside with my Medium Red Pursket. But the tote also comes with a matching pouch. Which I use for my cell phone.

Camouflage Tote (I fell in love with this when it was released ) and the second purse is my first Michael Kors Python (natural color) it's the "Charlton" Python Across the Body Purse. I love it.

I dress casual on weekends, so that is why I'm not wearing my work attire. 

Hope this helps.  

(I also love my marc by marc jacobs coin key purse looks good inside my tote)


----------



## diana27arvi

dazlinpearl said:


> My small 2010 Michael Kors Collection. I know I will add more over time.
> 
> It all started this summer when I bought both of these purses for the fall.
> I'm 5'3 and I also took a picture of my tote inside with my Medium Red Pursket. But the tote also comes with a matching pouch. Which I use for my cell phone.
> 
> Camouflage Tote (I fell in love with this when it was released ) and the second purse is my first Michael Kors Python (natural color) it's the "Charlton" Python Across the Body Purse. I love it.
> 
> I dress casual on weekends, so that is why I'm not wearing my work attire.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> (I also love my marc by marc jacobs coin key purse looks good inside my tote)




I love the python cross body!!!! absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## knasarae

Soft ID Chain Hobo


----------



## momofgirls

My Michael Kors wallet that I am currently using


----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## shopinator

Shearling Hamilton:


----------



## weB3now

Me and my Layton:


----------



## ilovefashion87

A new one I picked up today


----------



## asl_bebes

Some mod pics of my recent Valentines pressie, black large Hamilton with SHW ...


----------



## DisCo

I was looking for a celebrity with MK bags thread but couldn't find one so I'll just post these pic here....Debra Messing with the Gia Croc Embossed satchel


----------



## crissy11




----------



## beantownSugar

Emmy Rossum


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Me and my Hamilton


----------



## jgkar525

1) Hamilton Shoulder Bag






I purchased this bag at the Premium Outlets in Monroe, OH (just outside of Cincinnati).  I have not seen this version of the Hamilton shoulder bags anywhere-they are usually quilted with a lock.






Layton Shoulder Hobo in Lapis.  I purchased this handbag at the Lexington Shoe and handbag outlet on Nicholasville Road in Lexington, KY.  Probably my most loved bag =)






Charleton Crossbody.  Good crossbody for shawties like me (I'm five feet tall)


----------



## diana27arvi

Me and my cross body 
I'm 5'4


----------



## Ghost55

Michael Kors Hamilton East West in Cement

Going out to Garden so quick shot as I just received it~


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I used my Heidi clutch last night...


----------



## Wumzy

Hey Ladies...lovely bags!!!

Just got an Indigo colour Uptown Astor bag by Micheal Kors. It is a lovely bag...I have found myself reaching for it ever so often. Here are some pictures for your delight (with and without flash...I am about 5 feet 3 inches)

http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc395/Lawumi/tPF pictures/DSC00357.jpg

http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc395/Lawumi/tPF pictures/DSC00360.jpg


----------



## sandc

Medium black Hamilton. I'm 5'7.


----------



## diana27arvi

Using my crossbody today  This is my most confy bag, sadly it's got some major blue color transfer from my jeans on the back, lol but still looks good on the front yay!!


----------



## Couturable

My Large MK Hamilton. Not sure of the exact color name, but it's a great blue-gray w/silver hardware!


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Jetset' Metallic Tote*
Finally my search for ziptop tote is over.  I found this on sale at Nordstrom and to my suprise it holds alot more stuff and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi ladies

Nothing big, but I purchased the lower bracelet (has belt buckle clasp) yesterday and I love it!


----------



## Selene29

wore the large MK hamilton to work the other day.


----------



## FreshLilies

Michael Kors Ostrich Hamilton Satchel in Electric Pink 
5'7" 120 lb.


----------



## jmimiru

​
Here's my MK bag  I don't remember what the bag is called, however I got it on sale! MK bags on sale? It's a must! 



You can see more of the bag in here:
http://jmimiru.blogspot.com/2011/12/x-ready-set-go.html


----------



## jamg.

sandc said:


> The Hamilton medium satchel in Oasis


so pretty! i plan to get one too!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

My and my new Slate Grey Croc Embossed Hamilton 

I am 5'3 with a plus size build.


----------



## platinum_girly

Gansevoort in vanilla:


----------



## AlinaRose

My jet set medium signature tote. For reference I'm 5'9" and 115 lbs.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

1. Hamilton Weekender..my absolute favorite
2. Margo
3. Knox
4. Jet Set


----------



## KristyNikol

My Medium Jet Set Logo Travel Tote. Please ignore the dirty mirror


----------



## Detski54

Please Help!!! I got stain on my Mk bag, I think I got the coated canvas one. Anyone knows how to remove the stain? I want to cry now, it's brand new never used. My cousin shipped it for me & I don't know what happened. I want to cry now!!! Huhuhuhu :'-/


----------



## Alexisfromtexas

I'm loving these bags!!!


----------



## Ms.Qi

MK hamilton in luggage


----------



## Ms.Qi




----------



## Monterra

The art of crappy flash mirror photographing. 

The Hamilton Rock'n'Roll Satchel which I love so much and feel happy everytime I look at it. 

It ended up costing me 'only' about 280 with postage (350$) since I didn't have to pay for the customs... 

My original choice was the large black rock'n'roll one for work... I still want it!
I'm about 5 feet tall (  ) so I think this smaller one does look good... But it doesn't fit a laptop!


----------



## Monterra

Oops! I saw the Penbrooke purse in a -40% sale at net-a-porter so I maybe accidently had to get that one too! (150 -> 186$ inc. postage)

Anything with black leather and studs so yeah...

Now I only want the matching studded wallet and the large Hamilton, and I won't need another purse, ever! (yeah, right...)


----------



## diana27arvi

I couldn't find the celebrities with MK thread so I'm adding these here. Vanessa Hudgens with the saddle school bag!! I'm obsessed with this baggy so cool that she has one too.


----------



## Mandy421

Gansevoort Large N/S Tote - Black w/rose gold 

I'm 5'7"


----------



## lvlouis

FreshLilies said:
			
		

> Michael Kors Ostrich Hamilton Satchel in Electric Pink
> 5'7" 120 lb.



Love this color. Looks great in u? Where did u get it?


----------



## Restore724

*MK Grayson Medium *


----------



## Restore724

*MK ZipTote (outlet)*


----------



## CeePee08

Hi there!
Sharing my small collection of Michael Kors

Photos:
http://s1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii509/CeePee08/


----------



## Allshinythings

diana27arvi said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the celebrities with MK thread so I'm adding these here. Vanessa Hudgens with the saddle school bag!! I'm obsessed with this baggy so cool that she has one too.



Is this bag new? I haven't found it on mk's website.


----------



## Allshinythings

Here is mine. The watch is also from MK.


----------



## Roe

I thought I had a cute photo op in my back yard.  Michael Kors Gia Satchel


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is this the meduim ? 





crissy11 said:


> This bag has a ton of room inside. Inside I have:
> 
> Coach Wallet (8 x 4")
> Coach makeup bag (7 x 4")
> Coach camera case (I use for small things)
> MK Sunnies (now I know what what a clamshell is!)
> iPhone
> Small Tissue Pack
> and you could squeeze another couple of things in there if you needed to.
> 
> CONCLUSION: go get that Graphite Hamilton!!


----------



## handbaghappy

MJDaisy said:


> my very first Mk bag. the Hamilton with rose gold hardware. I won't lie--the rose gold is what sold me. I'm 5'3.
> 
> View attachment 1603854



i've been lusting after this! looks gorgeous on you. how do you like it so far?


----------



## missaudrie

Mini Parker (MK5615) watch & outlet version EW Hamilton w/MK keychain charm frm Macy's.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

PrincessD said:


> I've got 2 modeling pix of my mini hamilton tote =) I'm 5'3 in height. I use this mainly as a crossbody bag, probably will use it as a handbag for more formal dinners and parties =)


i love the mini hamilton!! and its looks great on you! Where can i find one, haven't seen the mini version berfore (:


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

missaudrie said:


> Mini Parker (MK5615) watch & outlet version EW Hamilton w/MK keychain charm frm Macy's.
> View attachment 1862332


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Mocha signature leather satchel


----------



## PrincessD

ms.handbagqueen said:


> i love the mini hamilton!! and its looks great on you! Where can i find one, haven't seen the mini version berfore (:


 
I bought the mini hamilton like 2 years ago, I think they stopped making it since I haven't seen any in store recently.


----------



## diana27arvi

I'm 5'4 ^_^


----------



## CeePee08

Sharing my humble MK collection 






MK East West tote in Luggage.
MK Fulton in Coffee.
MK Charlton sling in Mustard Python


----------



## CeePee08

Sharing my humble MK collection
MK East West tote in Luggage
MK Charlton sling in Mustard Python
MK Fulton in Coffee


----------



## CeePee08

Sharing my humble MK collection, hoping to add more:

MK East West tote in Luggage
MK Charlton sling in Mustard Python
MK Fulton in Coffee


----------



## CeePee08

FreshLilies said:


> Michael Kors Ostrich Hamilton Satchel in Electric Pink
> 5'7" 120 lb.



I love the color!


----------



## CeePee08

crissy11 said:


>



I want this color too!Nice shirt you have there! MK!


----------



## Karianne

Here is my Hamilton in Copenhagen this summer


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My signature Hamilton.  Planning on using these bag this fall.


----------



## fieldsinspring

DP PURSE FAN said:
			
		

> My signature Hamilton.  Planning on using these bag this fall.



Love it!!! And it looks great on you


----------



## MzPhuong

sandc said:


> Medium black Hamilton. I'm 5'7.


Hello, im new...I love your handbag btw! this is off topic but Im curious where did you get your dresser? Thanks


----------



## sandc

MzPhuong said:


> Hello, im new...I love your handbag btw! this is off topic but Im curious where did you get your dresser? Thanks



Thanks!  I got the dresser a few years ago. Can't remember which style it is, but it's made by Ashley.


----------



## MzPhuong

thank you for the reply! 



sandc said:


> Thanks!  I got the dresser a few years ago. Can't remember which style it is, but it's made by Ashley.


----------



## armanigirl

missaudrie said:


> Mini Parker (MK5615) watch & outlet version EW Hamilton w/MK keychain charm frm Macy's.
> View attachment 1862332



What a cute bag!! I love this! Did you get it at the outlet store? 

Also, do you get color transfer from jeans and stuff since it's white?


----------



## armanigirl

Karianne said:


> Here is my Hamilton in Copenhagen this summer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1911148



SUPER CUTE!!! Now I wish I got the black with silver! (i got the black with gold) lol


----------



## missaudrie

armanigirl said:


> What a cute bag!! I love this! Did you get it at the outlet store?
> 
> Also, do you get color transfer from jeans and stuff since it's white?



Thank You  Yes I did. But you can actually find them on eBay for CHEAPER! I haven't gotten ANY stains or color transfer on it at all which I am soo soo happy about! I've used it a lot too. I'm careful with it but I don't baby it. The outlet SA also talked me into buying their leather cleaner which I've never even had to use.


----------



## armanigirl

missaudrie said:


> Thank You  Yes I did. But you can actually find them on eBay for CHEAPER! I haven't gotten ANY stains or color transfer on it at all which I am soo soo happy about! I've used it a lot too. I'm careful with it but I don't baby it. The outlet SA also talked me into buying their leather cleaner which I've never even had to use.



OMG! Really?? What's the name of that bag again? I went into a MK Outlet this wknd and didn't see that bag...but I know during the summer I saw that bag but in other colors, never saw the white though! That's so funny, When I bought my MK bag they also talked me into buying that darn leather spray...I did use it but can't tell a difference if it helps or not..? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## missaudrie

armanigirl said:


> OMG! Really?? What's the name of that bag again? I went into a MK Outlet this wknd and didn't see that bag...but I know during the summer I saw that bag but in other colors, never saw the white though! That's so funny, When I bought my MK bag they also talked me into buying that darn leather spray...I did use it but can't tell a difference if it helps or not..? Thanks for your reply!



It's also called the Hamilton, even though it's different from the regular version w/lock. Hope you get one! It's a great bag, i love it!


----------



## alexisarcher7

Ignore all the boxes i'm in the process of moving but here's my MK Large Bedford Bowl Satchel

On the arm:





Should strap:





I will post better ones whenever I'm out and about!


----------



## Ellen1982

Love this bag!!! ^^ I have seen it in brown and so wanted it!


----------



## DamierNyGirl

This pic has the large red Hamilton, the small Hamilton and the Logo-print Sig Tote.


----------



## qudz104

Vanilla monogram med jet set tote


----------



## Luba87

alexisarcher7 said:


> Ignore all the boxes i'm in the process of moving but here's my MK Large Bedford Bowl Satchel
> 
> On the arm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post better ones whenever I'm out and about!


 
OOOH I love this one, the colour is gorgeous!!


----------



## tigerlook

My Michael Kors Large Bedford Bowling Satchel in Luggage color.
pardon the structure, there's not so much stuff in it..just quickly grabbed it, stuffed it a little and took mod pics


----------



## LVLadyLover

Moi modeling my MK Fuschia Hamilton Tote while at a dinner dance in the ladies room! My sweater and dress are also MK!


----------



## Esquared72

Modeling my fabulously broken in Luggage Hamilton Tote with silver HW. Love!!


----------



## asl_bebes




----------



## No Cute

Great thread!


----------



## Bisoux78

alexisarcher7 said:


> Ignore all the boxes i'm in the process of moving but here's my MK Large Bedford Bowl Satchel
> 
> On the arm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post better ones whenever I'm out and about!



Bag twins! lol. Just got this bag at Macy's today for almost half off the original price...I was so happy!


----------



## llaga22

Outlet Hamilton with rivetd


----------



## Scooch

llaga22 said:


> Outlet Hamilton with rivetd
> 
> View attachment 2010423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010425



LOVE IT!


----------



## luminescence

Omg in love we with that red rivet sexyness!!!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Michael Kors Hamilton black.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

llaga22 said:


> Outlet Hamilton with rivetd
> 
> View attachment 2010423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010425


Looks amazing on you!


----------



## centralsoccer32

PrincessD said:


> I've got 2 modeling pix of my mini hamilton tote =) I'm 5'3 in height. I use this mainly as a crossbody bag, probably will use it as a handbag for more formal dinners and parties =)


That is the cutest little purse I have ever seen!
I've considered buying the Hamilton but have never seen that size!!
Where did you buy that one?


----------



## PrincessD

centralsoccer32 said:


> That is the cutest little purse I have ever seen!
> I've considered buying the Hamilton but have never seen that size!!
> Where did you buy that one?



I bought this at the MK boutique 3 years ago. I think they discontinued this size! I haven't seen it these couple of years.


----------



## suzie w

sooo cute!


----------



## centralsoccer32

PrincessD said:


> I bought this at the MK boutique 3 years ago. I think they discontinued this size! I haven't seen it these couple of years.



Oh okay thanks anyways!


----------



## PrincessD

centralsoccer32 said:


> Oh okay thanks anyways!



No problem


----------



## Sheerblonde

llaga22 said:


> Outlet Hamilton with rivetd
> 
> View attachment 2010423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010425


This is perfection! You look stunning! I'm looking for a red bag and now I'm considering a red Michael Kors Hamilton.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Jet Set Chain Tote in Black


----------



## accessorygirl2

Bedford Bowling Satchel in Luggage with MK "furball" fob


----------



## karmallory

Finally found the best use for my MK key fobs! I clipped my two favorites to the little rings of my LV Neverfull to keep the bag cinched. I tried two fluffball fox tails, but it looked too weird. I like the subtle bling that the different charm gives. I can't wait until MK comes out with different key fobs because they are so useful and they are at just the *right* price- I highly recommend them!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Outlet Hamilton black with golden hardware.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fieldsinspring

Stunning!!!!!! 




Sheerblonde said:


> Outlet Hamilton black with golden hardware.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/imag1252y.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KCeboKing

sandc said:


> Thanks!  I got the dresser a few years ago. Can't remember which style it is, but it's made by Ashley.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your eCard!!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Help Ladies...Which bag should I keep?  I can't keep both  The first pic is of the Jet Set E/W Vanilla Logo Tote which I got first and I really do love but I'm not sure if I will get tired of having a Logo print bag.  Also, for a similar price, I was intrigued by Saffiano Leather which is why I bought the Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Vanilla Saffiano Leather.  Any advice?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

J9MKlover said:


> Help Ladies...Which bag should I keep?  I can't keep both  The first pic is of the Jet Set E/W Vanilla Logo Tote which I got first and I really do love but I'm not sure if I will get tired of having a Logo print bag.  Also, for a similar price, I was intrigued by Saffiano Leather which is why I bought the Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Vanilla Saffiano Leather.  Any advice?


I vote for jet set tote looks classy!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Sheerblonde said:


> Outlet Hamilton black with golden hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


looks Fab on you!


----------



## ritzy

i like the Jet Set too on you


----------



## shoptillidrop

J9MKlover said:


> Help Ladies...Which bag should I keep?  I can't keep both  The first pic is of the Jet Set E/W Vanilla Logo Tote which I got first and I really do love but I'm not sure if I will get tired of having a Logo print bag.  Also, for a similar price, I was intrigued by Saffiano Leather which is why I bought the Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Vanilla Saffiano Leather.  Any advice?



My vote is for the Saffiano Leather Tote, very classy.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Thanks!!! I'm keeping the Saffiano one...I already received lots of compliments.  I almost went with the turquoise but I think the vanilla is just gorgeous.


----------



## LVLadyLover

Sheerblonde said:


> Outlet Hamilton black with golden hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


WOW....you and your hamilton both look gorgeous!


----------



## Sheerblonde

fieldsinspring said:


> Stunning!!!!!!





DP PURSE FAN said:


> looks Fab on you!





LVLadyLover said:


> WOW....you and your hamilton both look gorgeous!


 for your nice words.


----------



## lizirb

Hubby surprised me with the Ombré Python Hamilton this morning!


----------



## fieldsinspring

lizirb said:


> Hubby surprised me with the Ombré Python Hamilton this morning!



What a sweet hubby! Love it- and love your hair!!


----------



## lizirb

fieldsinspring said:


> What a sweet hubby! Love it- and love your hair!!



Thank you  Isn't he?! I've totally been obsessing over it and he surprised me! I'm in love with it! And him too of course


----------



## Luba87

Here is my MK Jessica tote in Mocha. I love the colour and texture of this bag


----------



## Luba87

lizirb said:


> Hubby surprised me with the Ombré Python Hamilton this morning!



It's a real beauty!!! Kudos to hubby for such a nice choice.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lizirb said:


> Hubby surprised me with the Ombré Python Hamilton this morning!


Very nice enjoy!!!!


----------



## martehh

Hi ladies! Do any of you know the name of my beauty? It was bought fall of 2011 in the US, and I have looked through this whole thread, and googled it, but cannot find the name. Thanks!


----------



## LVLadyLover

martehh said:


> Hi ladies! Do any of you know the name of my beauty? It was bought fall of 2011 in the US, and I have looked through this whole thread, and googled it, but cannot find the name. Thanks!


Hi Martehh, the style of the purse is called MK East/West Fulton Tote, and she is a beauty! Congrats and wear her well!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm in major schlub mode today...rockin' the sweats on a holiday, but here are some mod shots of the Uptown Astor Shoulder Tote. I just love this bag.


----------



## abandonedimages

Roe said:


> I thought I had a cute photo op in my back yard.  Michael Kors Gia Satchel



Lovely!


----------



## hockeylove

Sheerblonde said:


> Outlet Hamilton black with golden hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Beautiful!!


----------



## hockeylove

MJDaisy said:


> my very first Mk bag. the Hamilton with rose gold hardware. I won't lie--the rose gold is what sold me. I'm 5'3.
> 
> View attachment 1603854


I LOVE the rose gold hardware, its fabulous!


----------



## jna

can anyone tell me what style that it?

i wanna sell it but dont know the style


----------



## jna

nevermind i already found it


----------



## Cheryl24

lizirb said:


> Hubby surprised me with the Ombré Python Hamilton this morning!



Gorgeous!!!  You and the bag!!!


----------



## lizirb

Cheryl24 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  You and the bag!!!



Aw thank you!


----------



## lizirb

Don't mind my "outfit". Today is my lazy day  Got this beauty on eBay for $90! Great for quick trips to the store. I love it!


----------



## missaudrie

Horrible pic quality but here's Ms. Selma in Luggage!


----------



## lizirb

missaudrie said:


> Horrible pic quality but here's Ms. Selma in Luggage!



LOVE it! That bag is my new obsession! It'll have to wait a little while though since I got 2 new MK bags in the last month


----------



## chaudoufroid

my gorgeouss new selma satchel in black &#10084;


----------



## isabellecote17

missaudrie said:


> Horrible pic quality but here's Ms. Selma in Luggage!
> 
> View attachment 2086173


I love it!


----------



## isabellecote17

chaudoufroid said:


> my gorgeouss new selma satchel in black &#10084;


I'm SO buying this bag  IN LOVE


----------



## isabellecote17

J9MKlover said:


> Help Ladies...Which bag should I keep?  I can't keep both  The first pic is of the Jet Set E/W Vanilla Logo Tote which I got first and I really do love but I'm not sure if I will get tired of having a Logo print bag.  Also, for a similar price, I was intrigued by Saffiano Leather which is why I bought the Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Vanilla Saffiano Leather.  Any advice?


The Saffiano! Looks gorgeous and classy!


----------



## chaudoufroid

here's a side view of the selmaa


----------



## luminescence

chaudoufroid said:


> here's a side view of the selmaa



Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Luba87

Here is my new baby - mini Hamilton )) 
 Bathroom shot at work - so classy, lol.


----------



## chaudoufroid

Luba87 said:


> Here is my new baby - mini Hamilton ))
> Bathroom shot at work - so classy, lol.




suuuper gorgeouss  enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## luminescence

*NOT ME* But Angelababy (a famous model in Asia) is carrying a hamilton!


----------



## isabellecote17

chaudoufroid said:


> here's a side view of the selmaa


I love the Selma on you! It is definitely my next Michael Kors purchase in black! I find it looks better in the black than it does in the luggage.


----------



## isabellecote17

luminescence said:


> *NOT ME* But Angelababy (a famous model in Asia) is carrying a hamilton!


She is beautiful!


----------



## chaudoufroid

isabellecote17 said:


> I love the Selma on you! It is definitely my next Michael Kors purchase in black! I find it looks better in the black than it does in the luggage.



thank you darling &#10084;! i was debating between luggage and black.. but then decided on the black cause of the classier look of the bag &#128522;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

missaudrie said:


> Horrible pic quality but here's Ms. Selma in Luggage!
> 
> View attachment 2086173


selma!!  Love your bag, great color!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Last weekend at the Michael Kors Outlet Store. This bag (unfortunately don't know how it's called) in pale gold attracted my attention.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Sheerblonde said:


> Last weekend at the Michael Kors Outlet Store. This bag (unfortunately don't know how it's called) in pale gold attracted my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Great bag, this is the signature satchel.  I have it in black and brown.  Enjoy! Looks great on you.


----------



## Cheers2Purses

Sheerblonde said:


> Last weekend at the Michael Kors Outlet Store. This bag (unfortunately don't know how it's called) in pale gold attracted my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I also have this bag in chocolate!  It is a great bag and they have the matching wallet and cosmetic bag for it....


----------



## isabellecote17

Sheerblonde said:


> Last weekend at the Michael Kors Outlet Store. This bag (unfortunately don't know how it's called) in pale gold attracted my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I love that handbag on you! I really hope you bought it


----------



## BlueMaude

talldrnkofwater said:


> Me and my Hamilton


What color is this bag ?!! Is it tan ? Been trying to find a pic of Hamilton IRL that's tan


----------



## Roe

abandonedimages said:


> Lovely!


----------



## hobogirl77

Sheerblonde said:


> Outlet Hamilton black with golden hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



never mind the bag,love your coat!!


----------



## themaine

chaudoufroid said:


> my gorgeouss new selma satchel in black &#10084;


Thanks for the Selma modeling pics! I didn't know about this bag until today. I just saw on NM's website.  Now, I have to get the same one!


----------



## ilovetotes

i wanted a michael kors bag until i found out most of them are made with pvc, which wouldn't bother me except for the fact they have lead in them.


----------



## **Chanel**

My very first post in the MK thread .
I recently bought 2 MK Berkley clutches, the size and shape works perfect for me.
Here they are in action . 
Thank you for letting me share and have a great day, everyone!


----------



## missmelinda

J9MKlover said:


> Help Ladies...Which bag should I keep?  I can't keep both  The first pic is of the Jet Set E/W Vanilla Logo Tote which I got first and I really do love but I'm not sure if I will get tired of having a Logo print bag.  Also, for a similar price, I was intrigued by Saffiano Leather which is why I bought the Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Vanilla Saffiano Leather.  Any advice?


the saffiano is so pretty!!! may i know what size is the saffiano one? thx you


----------



## Sheerblonde

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great bag, this is the signature satchel.  I have it in black and brown.  Enjoy! Looks great on you.





isabellecote17 said:


> I love that handbag on you! I really hope you bought it





hobogirl77 said:


> never mind the bag,love your coat!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## September24

J9MKlover said:


> Help Ladies...Which bag should I keep?  I can't keep both  The first pic is of the Jet Set E/W Vanilla Logo Tote which I got first and I really do love but I'm not sure if I will get tired of having a Logo print bag.  Also, for a similar price, I was intrigued by Saffiano Leather which is why I bought the Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Vanilla Saffiano Leather.  Any advice?


 
Are these outlet bags? I have an outlet opening THURSDAY and those are exactly what I am hoping to find!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

September24 said:


> Are these outlet bags? I have an outlet opening THURSDAY and those are exactly what I am hoping to find!



To missmelinda...this bag is a 1 size top zip tote.  I love it! Check out any website that sells it such as macys.com or zappos.com for the dimensions.

September 24: these are retail bags but they r available at any department store or zappos.com.


----------



## September24

J9MKlover said:


> To missmelinda...this bag is a 1 size top zip tote.  I love it! Check out any website that sells it such as macys.com or zappos.com for the dimensions.
> 
> *September 24: these are retail bags but they r available at any department store or zappos.com.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## brittanyscs

In Target with my first MK baby... bought at the outlets 2summers ago (have no idea the style name)  and thought Id take her out for a spin


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love this bag! I have the same one  Mine has the luggage trim leather. It's the Monogram Hamilton Outlet version. You're rockin' it! 



brittanyscs said:


> In Target with my first MK baby... bought at the outlets 2summers ago (have no idea the style name) and thought Id take her out for a spin


----------



## brittanyscs

fieldsinspring said:


> Love this bag! I have the same one  Mine has the luggage trim leather. It's the Monogram Hamilton Outlet version. You're rockin' it!



Thank you! I was wondering what it was called


----------



## Sheerblonde

brittanyscs said:


> In Target with my first MK baby... bought at the outlets 2summers ago (have no idea the style name)  and thought Id take her out for a spin


You and your bag are looking great!


----------



## peace1029

Michael Kors Hamilton MD NS Tote
I'm 164cm


----------



## Sheerblonde

My new Michael Kors Grayson Medium Satchel, Pale Gold. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Maice

My black Selma, purchased around a month ago


----------



## neatrivers

peace1029 said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton MD NS Tote
> I'm 164cm
> 
> View attachment 2120021
> View attachment 2120022



So this one did not come with the chain strap?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Maice said:


> My black Selma, purchased around a month ago





Love!!!


----------



## Maice

fieldsinspring said:


> Love!!!


Thanks, *fieldsinspring*!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Sheerblonde said:


> My new Michael Kors Grayson Medium Satchel, Pale Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




You, your bag and shoes are TDF !!!!


----------



## diana27arvi

brittanyscs said:


> In Target with my first MK baby... bought at the outlets 2summers ago (have no idea the style name)  and thought Id take her out for a spin


Loving the neon shoes!!!


----------



## diana27arvi

Maice said:


> My black Selma, purchased around a month ago


I'm really liking this bag, it's so classy!!


----------



## Maice

diana27arvi said:


> I'm really liking this bag, it's so classy!!


Thanks, *diana27arvi*!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> You, your bag and shoes are TDF !!!!


Thank you.


----------



## sam79

I'm a newbie here. I love this bag. ive big looking for it for weeks but I can only find the one that has one zipper down the middle. that luggage color I adore. can you please tell me how long ago you bought it and what keywords I should try looking it up under?
*love your top too!








iluvmybags said:


> _pics courtesy of knasarae - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-michael-kors-bags-612226-6.html#post16661985_


----------



## brittanyscs

diana27arvi said:


> Loving the neon shoes!!!


Thank you


----------



## Kassiana

crissy11 said:


>


I Love your Hamilton... it is gorgeous

Hey ladies can i find this on TJMAXX or in the outlet?


----------



## peace1029

neatrivers said:


> So this one did not come with the chain strap?



no chain strap. but there's a full leather sling strap, which is too long for my liking, so I didn't use it


----------



## pearlywhearly

My new large Selma in _luggage_


----------



## KeepCalmBuyBags

My Jet set Signature Crossbody in Vanilla


----------



## DoxieMom

pearlywhearly said:


> My new large Selma in _luggage_


 
That bag is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## OverAnalyst

pearlywhearly said:


> My new large Selma in _luggage_



I want this to be my next Michael Kors purchase. LOVE. It looks great on you!


----------



## sammie225

selma in action


----------



## beachgirl38

Michael Kors Hamilton (small) in tan (luggage) from Saks 25% off friends & family sale...


----------



## Muddzdirt

MK Hamilton Saffiano North/South Tote in Tangerine. Brought the entire outfit together, in my opinion.


----------



## Kajleen

sammie225 said:


> selma in action


 you and your selma look amazing together!


----------



## Kajleen

DoxieMom said:


> That bag is absolutely gorgeous!


 exactly, absolutely gorgeous. love selmas!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Another modeling pic with my Grayson:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## justwatchin

pearlywhearly said:


> My new large Selma in _luggage_



Love this!


----------



## EwithDG

I'm 5'1. Here I am with my medium Selma.


----------



## DoxieMom

EwithDG said:


> I'm 5'1. Here I am with my medium Selma.


 

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## qna1991

http://www.dillards.com/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Quilted-Fulton-CrossBody-Bag_301_-1_301_503835267?df=04012433_zi_vanilla


Any  chance someone owns this bag and would take a modeling photo of themselves with it? It's the Fulton small quilted crossbody bag. Prefer someone 5'3 but any is fine. Also the bag comes in 4 different colors, but Any color is fine. I just want to see how it will hang on me, I am 5'3. Thanks


----------



## EwithDG

DoxieMom said:


> Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea19

EwithDG said:


> I'm 5'1. Here I am with my medium Selma.



I love the bag and your style is so relaxed yet stylish my favorite


----------



## Sweetpea19

pearlywhearly said:


> My new large Selma in _luggage_



Wow that looks so chic I love it. Where did you get it? How much?


----------



## Kajleen

EwithDG said:


> I'm 5'1. Here I am with my medium Selma.


 so lovely!


----------



## Chrissie82

With my Zinnia Selma! Love this bag!


----------



## ThePurseFiend

KeepCalmBuyBags said:


> My Jet set Signature Crossbody in Vanilla


How tall are you?


----------



## teerash

My new purple Hamilton in the saffiano leather


----------



## botronik

chaudoufroid said:


> my gorgeouss new selma satchel in black &#10084;


may I ask what size is this? is selma comes in large, medium and small size? thanks!


----------



## sammie225

selma in orange


----------



## CoachGirl12

Michael Kors Pyramid Stud Clutch in Navy


----------



## kimple888

sandc said:


> The Hamilton medium satchel in Oasis


Ilove the color


----------



## itsMisterC

OOTD: Brown luggage leather Macbook jetset tote 

OOTN: Navy wristlet in Saffiano leather and watch


----------



## ladyElise

MK jet set travel large zip wristlet






With a pair of MK red shorts


----------



## dcelines

My third Michael Kors bag.


----------



## Muddzdirt

Took my neon pink Hamilton North/South tote out to enjoy the beautiful weather with me! She is soooo pretty.


----------



## missmoimoi

peace1029 said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton MD NS Tote
> I'm 164cm
> 
> View attachment 2120021
> View attachment 2120022


 
She looks really good on you!  Perfect.  I thought I wanted black/silver hw but now I think black/gold


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Stud Navy Grayson


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Citrus Selma 





Selma and Grayson both are a great size for me I am 5ft size 6.  The large hamilton is big on me but I love it anyway and have two of them.


----------



## tazfrk

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Citrus Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selma and Grayson both are a great size for me I am 5ft size 6.  The large hamilton is big on me but I love it anyway and have two of them.


That Citrus Selma is such a nice pop of color for the summer, beautiful!


----------



## Angelpurse7

Maice said:


> My black Selma, purchased around a month ago


Love it


----------



## Pursefreak0

Zinnia selma


----------



## dlmassie

Pursefreak0 said:


> Zinnia selma


 
So cute! LOVE  the outfit!


----------



## Pursefreak0

dlmassie said:


> So cute! LOVE  the outfit!



Thanks


----------



## Pursefreak0

My newest  large metallic Selma satchel thought I'd share not sure I'm keeping her un sure on the metallic leather :/


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> My newest  large metallic Selma satchel thought I'd share not sure I'm keeping her un sure on the metallic leather :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234985
> View attachment 2234986



Well make sure you love the bag, if you are questioning it already it probably isnt the right bag for you. I had purchased a LV bag years ago and left it in the box for 3 days and then I realized it just wasnt making me feel super happy because usually I want to take the new bag out and just stare at it, lol, so I returned it and got one I still have and love today.


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Well make sure you love the bag, if you are questioning it already it probably isnt the right bag for you. I had purchased a LV bag years ago and left it in the box for 3 days and then I realized it just wasnt making me feel super happy because usually I want to take the new bag out and just stare at it, lol, so I returned it and got one I still have and love today.



Yes very true! I was really excited because It is beautiful but I didn't do much research on it prior because I wasn't expecting to get it then got home and read a couple posts and looked the whole bag over and it is peeling everywhere! And I'm sure it's normal but I can't live with that so I am for sure taking it back Friday morning


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> Yes very true! I was really excited because It is beautiful but I didn't do much research on it prior because I wasn't expecting to get it then got home and read a couple posts and looked the whole bag over and it is peeling everywhere! And I'm sure it's normal but I can't live with that so I am for sure taking it back Friday morning



Well find something that you love and that isnt peeling, ewwww.


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Well find something that you love and that isnt peeling, ewwww.



Thanks girl! Will for sure! Sticking to my regular leathers!! No more Metallics for me...:/


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

New outlet bag...perfect size for me as the grayson is a bit big for my needs.


----------



## Restore724

J9MKlover said:


> New outlet bag...perfect size for me as the grayson is a bit big for my needs.



That MK bag looks great on you. Also Love the crossbody option. MK makes great outlet styles. I got the outlet zip totes and love them. Which size are you carrying?  Does iPad or tablet fit in it?

Congrats!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Restore724 said:


> That MK bag looks great on you. Also Love the crossbody option. MK makes great outlet styles. I got the outlet zip totes and love them. Which size are you carrying?  Does iPad or tablet fit in it?
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks I really like it!  The zip totes are great too. It's a small satchel.  It's smaller than the medium grayson which I like bc the grayson seemed too big for me. I don't have an ipad but it can fit a lot...you can def fit the iPad mini. I had 2 kindles in there..the fire and paperwhite... with a thick sunglasses case, regular size wallet, makeup bag, phones, keys, lotion, and other odds an end. I can even store the strap in there haha.


----------



## yingkob

Hi all :salute:
Pics me and my pretty Studed Selma Messenger in Dark dune.
I'am 5.6 f.

and inside my selma :wondering


----------



## tazfrk

great pics, cute bag!


----------



## mkpurselover

yingkob said:


> Hi all :salute:
> Pics me and my pretty Studed Selma Messenger in Dark dune.
> I'am 5.6 f.
> 
> and inside my selma :wondering


Another beautiful bag and owner!


----------



## mkpurselover

J9MKlover said:


> New outlet bag...perfect size for me as the grayson is a bit big for my needs.


Just saw these pics.  Very nice bag, looks great on you.  Another beautiful bag and owner!


----------



## yingkob

tazfrk said:


> great pics, cute bag!


 
Thank you


----------



## yingkob

mkpurselover said:


> Another beautiful bag and owner!


 
coming soon  Thank you
I have some  pic in Gucci; LV; Celine ; Hermès


----------



## tazfrk

Lovin the new bag


----------



## DoxieMom

tazfrk said:


> Lovin the new bag


Happy Birthday!  And your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## quynh_1206

Love this Selma Messenger


----------



## blinglips

posting pic of me with my croc embossed hamilton in gray. 
it looks darker in the pic but posting a second pic to show better color!
it's actual more gray than black lol


----------



## tazfrk

Bought these shoes today to match my purse, got a smoking hot deal, hopefully they fit and are comfortable.


----------



## blinglips

so I forgot to post this one earlier...
It is MK gansevoort. I love it with the python trim!!


----------



## yingkob

tazfrk said:


> Bought these shoes today to match my purse, got a smoking hot deal, hopefully they fit and are comfortable.


 
 very beautiful 
i love it


----------



## CPrincessUK

tazfrk said:


> Lovin the new bag


you look lovely and not a day over 30. hehe.
Congrats on your new bag and I love your sense of humour.


----------



## tazfrk

CPrincessUK said:


> you look lovely and not a day over 30. hehe.
> Congrats on your new bag and I love your sense of humour.



Thank you


----------



## Uthra11

My jet set tote in iris! Was torn between turquoise and this!!! 

Sorry for the low resolution picture!!!


----------



## tazfrk

I love the iris!


----------



## teerash

Uthra11 said:


> My jet set tote in iris! Was torn between turquoise and this!!!
> 
> Sorry for the low resolution picture!!!



Love it!


----------



## Uthra11

teerash said:


> Love it!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Restore724

MICHAEL Michael Kors LARGE Jet Set Signature PVC Shoulder Bag
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8518&isEditorial=false


----------



## Sheerblonde

Another pic with my Grayson Pale Gold:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sammie225

took out my selma today


----------



## ebkaracus

Here I am with the bag I finally got after obsessing over it for a long time lol...(I had tried to avoid buying it because #1 I got one for my mom a year ago #2 it had gold hardware and I don't wear a lot of gold). But I finally caved because I found myself comparing every potential bag purchase to it. 

It's a MK Stanthorpe Medium Satchel. Sorry for the crappy iphone pics


----------



## AksInLvoe

First time to post here. I'm loving everybody's MK bags.
Sharing my neon yellow and neon pink messenger selma.


----------



## blinglips

Got this as B-day Gift from DH. 
I wasn't sure at first because sometimes online pics are deceiving
but I like it a lot. I thought it was different from other MK bags.
it is also PVC so I don't have to worry about rainy weather!


----------



## Oleic

Mine is MK Hamilton Saffiano (w/ Pyramid Studs) in Large . I just love the color, i always pair it with simple outfit


----------



## Ghost55

^^love it!!!!

Artisian Hamilton silver hardware on my way to soccer!


----------



## sammie225

took out my selma


----------



## Ghost55

Michael kors pearl gray Selma


----------



## Bagmataz

My Jet Set in Bourduex


----------



## Ellapretty

My first outing with my Selma in Luggage


----------



## Hollywood Hills

With my medium black Selma with grommets:
http://s1179.photobucket.com/user/Princess-Tw/media/Fashion/DSC_0002_zpsda2bc9d4.jpg.html


----------



## purseobsession9

On my way to work in chilly Ontario with my love, large satchel navy Selma


----------



## iceshiva

Red Medium Selma ! 
In love.. and I got it for only $230 ... even better


----------



## iceshiva

Went to the MK boutique today...
I got a preview from their new collection and they even let me bought it.
I bought the blue one and I am totally in LOVE !!!!


----------



## iceshiva

They also have new hamilton in White - Medium but I did not get it.
And the green one looks good.. But like the dark blue better 

Yayyy


----------



## Apelila

My Hamilton Satchel...luv it


----------



## missmandymarie

Here is my Beverly oversized clutch  it comes with a detachable shoulder strap also which has a good amount of drop to it, I wore it comfortably with a leather jacket the other day. I am 5'11" for reference


----------



## Natrelle74

MK is my go to bag! I have 7 now, and they hold up very well..


----------



## Natrelle74

More MK &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My black Friday deal Selma  $ 132


----------



## blkbeauti

This is not a model pic, but if received this today for my birthday. Love it


----------



## Amyr

got my bag today in harrods in london with 10% discount if you have or sign up for harrods card


----------



## Euromutt86

MK Artisan Hamilton Tote


----------



## nolegirl01

My damage at the Macys F&F sale! 

Pearl Gray Selma: $250
Blue Wristlet: $50


----------



## Euromutt86

My MK black Hamilton tote


----------



## Sassyjgm

My first MK Bag.... introducing the large Odette with Grommets. I'm in love! I saw her a few weeks ago and had to have her. It says edgy and not 2nd grade teacher/new mommy. I waited for Cyber Monday to purchase her, and finally got her today....so excited!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just got this beauty for Christmas. Black e/w Hamilton.  I absolutely adore it...............


----------



## blkbeauti

This was my Christmas Charm.  I love it


----------



## Rose71

Sorry, but my family isn't at home right now. So, I must make a pic for myself in the mirror with lightning. Not so fine but it goes for the first. I think 
1. Hamilton n/s dark dune this Baby I have 1 month
2. Hamilton n/s navy this Baby was new born today 
3. My two big Babies I will enjoy and hope I will carry there a lot.

I am 170 cm if interested


----------



## batgirl77

My one and only MK bag, the Palm Selma. Love this bag, the color is TDF!


----------



## designer.deals

batgirl77 said:


> My one and only MK bag, the Palm Selma. Love this bag, the color is TDF!




I wonder if it's the same shade I just for 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tag says palm


----------



## Apelila

My one of MK flat shoe


----------



## Apelila

MK flat shoe and Crossbody bag sachel


----------



## Euromutt86

My new red Hamilton mini messenger.


----------



## just1morebag

silver weekender


----------



## keepitserene

Jet set medium Satchel in Navy!


----------



## Esquared72

Kind of a dark picture, but this is my MK Matilda in Dark Chocolate. Also fits easily on the shoulder, too. So comfy to carry!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Modeling my new python dark slate Selma.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Selma in Luggage


----------



## piperhallie

My new Saffiano Dressy in Luggage


----------



## charlimarieTV

Posted this over in the Selma club thread but thought I'd post it here too 

Here's me with my brand new black Selma. So in love with it! I don't normally go for black bags as I don't think they suit me, but I just love the selma in black for some reason. 

For reference, I'm 5'5






Mentioned this in the Selma club thread too, but I have a fashion/lifestyle YouTube channel where i'm sure you'll see the Selma in use soon if you like watching YouTube videos & feel like subscribing  http://www.youtube.com/charlimarieTV


----------



## diva7633

My Grayson and belly bump!!


----------



## megustapurses

I thought I had a better picture of the bag in front, my apologies.
This is the Small Tote from the Jet Set collection. I'm 5'1 and weigh around 115. Hope this helps!


----------



## elianachic

My first MK bag. Large Selma in black w/ gold hardware. &#128151; I'm 5'2 105 lbs.


----------



## lia margaretha

Selma in luggage


----------



## LocaLady

With my new Selma....


----------



## LocaLady

Let's try this again.... With my new Selma


----------



## piperhallie

Me and my black selma


----------



## amanda.panda

debuting my black selma &#9786;&#65039; the large size isn't as big as I thought it would be but is still plenty spacious love it! I'm 5'5 for reference


----------



## CoachMaven

My get well soon/Valentine's day gift from my hubby today: LG Jet Set E/W Saffiano Tote in Palm. If anyone is familiar with this, it's a lot like Coach's Christie Carry all, but not as stiff. ETA: I am 5'7"


----------



## vixan

Here are my Graysons, first my small vanilla and my large Chocolate (I know that's not the name but why isn't it? Haha) 

Then my large Selma in purple,  I'm being told its also called Iris.
I'm 5'4


----------



## vixan

vixan said:


> Here are my Graysons, first my small vanilla and my large Chocolate (I know that's not the name but why isn't it? Haha)
> 
> Then my large Selma in purple,  I'm being told its also called Iris.
> I'm 5'4



Sorry, here's the Selma


----------



## JVXOXO

My first time taking my Black E/W Hamilton out


----------



## Kay_Lizzy

Michael kors Fulton


----------



## asrw

My new Selma Large top-zip Black Selma with Gold Grommets / hardware arrived today!
Sorry about the grainy/dark photos...was too excited to bother taking out my camera.
For reference:
Bag: Large Black Selma with gold grommets / hardware
My height: 5'7"


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Navy Gathered Marina......


----------



## sunblock




----------



## Apelila

out and about with my MK bag


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jet Set Satchel & Selma in Mandarin


----------



## fergielicious

Sapphire Medium Dressy/Sutton


----------



## fergielicious

Out on a casual day with my Vanilla Jet Set Large Travel Tote


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Modeling my ew Hamilton Satchels


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Red Selma with grommets (I'm 5' 7")
View attachment 2557398


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki
View attachment 2562097


----------



## tnsweetness

Violet Grommet Selma


----------



## tnsweetness

Summer Blue Hamilton


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Summer Blue Hamilton
View attachment 2565786


----------



## minami

Summer blue Selma, going out for the first time!


----------



## Doryfiz

Today with my Weston Small Messenger in burnt orange color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Small Jet Jet Tote in Sapphire
View attachment 2570630


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pearl Gray Selma with Gommets
View attachment 2573039


----------



## tnsweetness

Sapphire Selma...for reference, I am 5'2" 125 lbs...


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

My MK hamilton in mocha&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dark Khaki EW Hamilton
View attachment 2575468


----------



## fergielicious

Violet EW Hamilton


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Navy Gathered Marina


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet EW Hamilton
View attachment 2576755


----------



## keishapie1973

Black e/w Saffiano Hamilton


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First day out for Sapphire EW Hamilton. 
View attachment 2579146


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Brown Mono EW Hamilton 
View attachment 2580240


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuschia Selma
View attachment 2581547


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Selma with silver grommets
View attachment 2582871


----------



## sabgianna

MK Medium Selma messenger in Mandarin 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sapphire Small Jet Set Tote
View attachment 2594077

	

		
			
		

		
	
m


----------



## Cahlee

Vanilla Saffiano Hamilton



Summer Blue Saffiano Hamilton
(Just arrived today so I decided to take a picture with it as well)



For reference I'm 5'2" + wearing 3 inch wedge sneakers!

*Sorry for bad lighting and picture quality*


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Modeling my small Jet set Travel tote I am 5".  Sale price at Macys $128.


----------



## TiffanyS88

Large Saffiano leather Hamilton


----------



## TiffanyS88

Stella Aviators


----------



## Euromutt86

My E/W Hamilton in Summer Blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Hamilton in Sapphire
View attachment 2601213


----------



## Cahlee

N/S Sapphire Hamilton


----------



## Live It Up

My newest Selma.


----------



## fergielicious

Raspberry/white/black colorblock Selma


----------



## leaevelyn

Jet set top zip navy saffiano leather


----------



## leaevelyn

Hamilton EW medium size in cadet (similar to sapphire)


----------



## leaevelyn

Selma large on pearl grey


----------



## leaevelyn

Selma xtra large studded in dark dune


----------



## leaevelyn

Selma grommet large in dark khaki


----------



## leaevelyn

Selma grommet medium in blossom pink


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuschia Selma
View attachment 2613108


----------



## boeyshona

Hamilton luggage in EW


----------



## lachifa

Sorry about the mess!


----------



## Euromutt86

Mini Selma messenger


----------



## fergielicious

Medium Selma Grommet in Blossom


----------



## keishapie1973

My new Large Sapphire Sutton.....


----------



## backseat5am

Black studded Selma medium messenger


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Vanilla Mono
View attachment 2622170


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Hamilton in Luggage
View attachment 2624347


----------



## Scarlett106

Not technically a modshot but waiting at the airport with my Jet Set Tote!


----------



## TiffanyS88




----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Picture is kind of dark, but here is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Brown Mono. 
View attachment 2633468


----------



## baglover57




----------



## baglover57

Soooo practical!!!


----------



## Live It Up

My large Harper tote in Sapphire. I love the silver chain hardware which can also be used as handles. Love, love the Harpers!


----------



## Live It Up

My new grey Selma (large.)


----------



## tnsweetness

Mandarin EW Hamilton


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NS Hamilton in Luggage with silver hw (pebbled leather) 
View attachment 2641467

View attachment 2641468


----------



## Minkette

Large Black Dressy with Silver Hardware... Excuse the office restroom scenery!


----------



## keishapie1973

Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation.....


----------



## Live It Up

My large Mandarin Selma. Such a cheerful color!


----------



## tnsweetness

Raspberry/Gold EW Hamilton


----------



## Ellapretty

Pink and gold with my luggage Selma...have been looking through this thread and now I think I need a Hamilton tote too - they're gorgeous!


----------



## mich206

Ready for the sun in the UK with Selma messenger in summer blue.


----------



## mich206

Love how the colour pops in sunlight


----------



## Live It Up

Large studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp


----------



## Live It Up

Large Selma in Dark Dune


----------



## Live It Up

Brooke medium tote in Summer Blue.


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

Gia yellow tote.


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Sophie in Cedar....


----------



## MsSusan

Hamilton messenger (with papers still on...)


----------



## Live It Up

Large Silver Lizard Selma


----------



## Euromutt86

My raspberry hamilton made it to the top of the Cape Hatteras lighthouse.


----------



## Live It Up

Navy EW Hamilton with MK peasant blouse in Summer Blue


----------



## fergielicious

Medium Dressy/Sutton in Mandarin


----------



## tnsweetness

Summer Blue EW Hamilton




Palm Grommet Selma


----------



## llpalmtree

love this bag for summer


----------



## tnsweetness

Sapphire Selma


----------



## sunblock




----------



## TiffanyS88

My Summer Blue Selma


----------



## TiffanyS88

Hamilton






Jetset tote


----------



## TiffanyS88

Carrying my Fuchsia Selma Today


----------



## bellevie0891

My super loved Medium Sapphire Sutton & I.


----------



## tnsweetness

Mandarin Hamilton


----------



## ilovethespeedy

hamilton traveler


----------



## sunblock




----------



## sunblock




----------



## seekingjans

Channing Tote in Luggage


----------



## tnsweetness

Fuchsia Grommet Selma


----------



## bellevie0891

Large Fuschia Selma


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Michael Kors Hamilton NS  in Navy with GHW.


----------



## keishapie1973

Hamilton NS in Dark Dune.....


----------



## Angelika0801

My new MK Selma in black!Sorry for the quality


----------



## TiffanyS88

Summer blue Selma


----------



## keishapie1973

Hamilton NS in Dark Dune....


----------



## sunblock




----------



## B_girl_




----------



## southernbelle82

Raspberry hamilton!


----------



## B_girl_

Aqua Hamilton


----------



## ScottyGal

Black Hamilton with silver hardware


----------



## myvillarreal26

About to take my hamilton out for the first time!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm a 110% Dooney & Bourke girl but these caught my eye this weekend, so thought I'd post them here. I am also not familiar with the names of the bags &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Michael Kors E/W Hamilton in Vanilla...


----------



## keishapie1973

Mandarin zip-top tote


----------



## accessorygirl2

MK Astor Satchel in black


----------



## sunblock




----------



## karlita27

Here is my large mandarin selma! Loving MK. Totally addicted. Want to have more! I have the matching wallet too! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## southernbelle82

here's my selma with GracieBelle!


----------



## Sassyjgm

East West Hamilton in Aqua.


----------



## Sassyjgm

Large Odette Satchel with grommets; off to teach my 2nd graders today.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Large Selma in Luggage


----------



## Euromutt86

I'm 5'3 N/S hamilton specchio in black


----------



## accessorygirl2

N/S Jewel Hamilton


----------



## bellevie0891

E/W Dark Dune Hamilton


----------



## Pursefreak25

Just got my Large Grayson.


----------



## AshTx.1

Got the Astrid for Christmas.  Love this bag.


----------



## bellabags23

Large Frankie Mesh


----------



## sunblock

Medium studded fuchsia selma


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue


----------



## myluvofbags

Small Casey in fuchsia


----------



## Sarenkaldn




----------



## CinthiaZ

Michael Kors Astor Navy Genuine Leather Silver Studded Satchel. So great with my jeans!


----------



## lozloz1

East/West black saffiano Hamilton with Gold


----------



## keishapie1973

Black Grommet Selma with silver hardware.


----------



## Sarenkaldn

My new baby  
Michael Kors Camden 
It looks much better in real life !


----------



## karr0tstick

This is a really old photo, but here's me and my Hamilton tote in luggage!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hamilton traveler messenger in suntan, white, and black. Was trying on a bunch of bags today still want a Selma messenger too haha


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Colette in chili....


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Cindy in watermelon....


----------



## iheart_purses

My New Dark Dune Medium Selma. 5'7 
Perfect color for anything.


----------



## melbo

5'0 Large Selma Mandarin


----------



## Pinkalicious

Medium selma messenger in peanut [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Medium Selma messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs.


----------



## aunt_sweden

Medium grommet selma messenger


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sumner brights & blush at the end of a long and fun day in London


----------



## aunt_sweden

Black large hamilton n/s in soft leather with shw


----------



## keishapie1973

Jet Set Fuchsia Crossbody


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Peanut Cindy Crossbody


----------



## smileydimples

This was at Easter, I forgot to post here modeling pics of my medium Selma silver embossed 
Love it gift from my hubby [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## kate1988

my bag


----------



## accessorygirl2

Hamilton tote in luggage soft leather


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Large Cindy Domed Satchel in Pale Blue
View attachment 2995380


----------



## TotallyTaupe

.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wearing my Fuchsia pink MK TRISTAN. What a fun bag! Having so much fun with it this summer of 2015.


----------



## smileydimples

Large peanut Riley and small pale blue Riley


----------



## keishapie1973

Medium Greenwich in navy/ heritage blue.


----------



## Sarah03

Large Riley in Chili
View attachment 3014046
View attachment 3014047
View attachment 3014048


Medium Riley in Peanut
View attachment 3014049
View attachment 3014050
View attachment 3014051


I am 5'2.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Large peanut Riley 





Electric blue e/w Hamilton 





Small raspberry Ava 



Blush medium sutton



Small EB sutton 



Medium saffiano Hamilton traveler EB



Medium peanut Selma messenger


----------



## Pinkalicious

Medium peanut Selma messenger



Medium dark dune Selma satchel



Large black Colette



Medium jet set black tote





Medium blush Ava



Medium blossom Cindy

I'm 5'3" 
Was just looking through my phone and thought I'd share all the mod pics I've taken lol sorry so many!


----------



## Aya89

I'm 5'5", posing with my new Hudson in Luggage.


----------



## uchichuu

Medium Colette. I'm 5'2. Excuse the short shorts, it was extremely hot that day.


Small Casey in snakeskin.


Electric blue Selma crossbody (medium)


----------



## uchichuu

Ops, forgot one more. Electric blue Selma crossbody (medium)


----------



## iheart_purses

My Large Jet set Crossbody in Peanut!!!! Was FINALLY able to upload a photo
I am 5.7" 
Love this bag, goes with everything, the color is perfect in saffiano leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

Medium dark dune Selma....[emoji2]


----------



## Hollywood H

My small Riley in pearl grey.
I'm 5.5"


----------



## Hollywood H

Sorry, thats obviously the Dillon and not the Riley.


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Selma in pear.
I'm 5.5"


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Hamilton Traveler in soft black leathet with SHW.
I'm 5.5"


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Riley in cinder with SHW.
I'm 5.5"


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my small sutton silver


----------



## Nan246

Medium colorblock blossom sutton


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Jamie saddle bag in walnut..... [emoji7]


----------



## marcott2

does anyone still love MK? are the Hamiltons still being used and loved?


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Me & my new Michael Kors Studded Selma in Dusty Rose [emoji173]


----------

